# Diversity & Discrimination



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I will be participating in a diversity and discrimination training and I am looking to hear about discrimination insidents in Cyprus as I am sure a lot of people will be saying discrimination does not exist here.  (you can PM me)

Also if you have suggestions and ideas about how to change people's attitutes.

Thanks


----------



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

theresoon said:


> I will be participating in a diversity and discrimination training and I am looking to hear about discrimination insidents in Cyprus as I am sure a lot of people will be saying discrimination does not exist here.  (you can PM me)
> 
> Also if you have suggestions and ideas about how to change people's attitutes.
> 
> Thanks


There is apparently quite a lot of anti Brit discrimination training in schools: I think the Greek word is xenophobia (not xenodocia - Ok, that's the word for hotel!)


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

MrB said:


> There is apparently quite a lot of anti Brit discrimination training in schools: I think the Greek word is xenophobia (not xenodocia - Ok, that's the word for hotel!)


i know there is but need to hear about specific incidents.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

In times of economic downturn, you will see a lot of discrimination rearing it's head.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

In almost 7 years of living here I have personally encountered only two instances of discrimination. I am known for not taking any bull**** and gave as good as I got and both times the other party backed down and slunk off

Cypriots are known to be cowards if you stand up to them.

On the whole I think most Cypriots accept the foreigners, only a small percentage are hostile towards us.


----------



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

theresoon said:


> i know there is but need to hear about specific incidents.


Here are some comments others have made; I think you will have to DYOR 

_If you are unaware , that in general ,, please note I said ''in general''
The Cypriots do not have a lot of time for the british , due past history ,, 
Then you do need to be made aware of this .. 
As they go , they like to blame everyone else but themselves for there past misfortunes 
and the brits are high on the list ..
I Also have friends who have english kids at cypriot schools 
and have told me , they teach them that the brits are the baddies ..

The eldest has been to three different local schools where they have had a mixture of group lessons, one school play, and complete school days where the 'anti Brit' subject is taught. It could possibly be in the school curriculum._


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I will PM you about incidents regarding Lebanese who are permanent residents in Paphos, speak fluent Greek and sons who have even gone to the Army. I am also sure you have heard many arrogant and ignorant comments from some of the British (no offense - please don't attack me forum members for this or take it the wrong way) against Americans as if we control and/or participated in our former leaders policies! There was a comment from someone before on here sterotyping Americans - cameras, beer from a hat etc. You remember!?? 

The English generally make the worst comments about Americans and Cypriots make more comments and discriminate more towards the Arabs from my experience. 

Being Arab/ American myself I have heard it all!


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

I've been in many school celebration audiences (within private and state schools) where the tradition of fostering xenophobic attitudes within the school children is passionately upheld. The celebrations are orchestrated by the Ministry of Education whose address is read out at every school on such occasions. The curriculum is also constructed with a particular mythhistoriography which overstates the cultural contribution of Greece and exaggerates (and sometimes invents) the coniving, pesky foreign interventions that have, for better, or worse contributed to the history of Cyprus. Some parts of history are completely ignored within the curriculum (which is currently under review). The newspapers and media also regularly carry stories of xenophobic attitudes and actions of teachers, headmasters and pupils against minority groups.

The majority of my colleagues have a blatantly xenophobic attitude towards foreigners and openly discuss their feelings which is more of a workplace culture. Certainly for me, part of the culture shock which I experienced when I came to live here for the first time was the openly racist comments and actions of those around me. Then again, it reminded me of a 70's time warp of the UK. It's probably the case that Cyprus has still to catch the PC bug that transformed other parts of Europe which is slowly changing - cigarette smoke has gone, seatbelt and general health and safety is slowly improving - maybe xenophobia will fade with changes to the curriculum.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Thank you all. I will try to put all the info to good use. At least they finally seem to realize there is a problem!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

so it's mainly a "against brittish" thing? I was under the impression it was more of a "against white race" thing, I see the occasional graffiti when I walk to town of ppl with knifes with text saying "kill white pride".


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

If it's against white can you imagine what it is for non-whites?

discrimination can be against anyone!



NiklasB said:


> so it's mainly a "against brittish" thing? I was under the impression it was more of a "against white race" thing, I see the occasional graffiti when I walk to town of ppl with knifes with text saying "kill white pride".


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Er... go olive pride? I don't get it, have I just been told I'm not white?


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

zin said:


> Er... go olive pride? I don't get it, have I just been told I'm not white?


Hm! I lost you guys! both Zin and NicklasB


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Hm! I lost you guys! both Zin and NicklasB


I though it was only me who got lost by what Zin said


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I though it was only me who got lost by what Zin said


Both posts. I thought it was because I am sick and feel like my face is about to explode (that's how i feel right now) hm! maybe I look like that too as today I was told I look like a foreigner.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Both posts. I thought it was because I am sick and feel like my face is about to explode (that's how i feel right now) hm! maybe I look like that too as today I was told I look like a foreigner.


It's weird isnt it. I have on more than one occasion been taken for a Cypriot. Personally I don't think I look anything like a Cypriot. My hubby has has people say to him 'Oh I didnt realise you were married to a Cypriot woman'
It must be the hair colour, maybe I should go back to being blonde


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

zin said:


> Er... go olive pride? I don't get it, have I just been told I'm not white?


I thought this was funny and almost commented. Same goes with us Arabs and some people not classing us a white. 

People speak to both my wife and I in Greek since she is half Italian so we look as if we fit in at least. She speaks Greek too so we don't hear many random comments from anyone which is good.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

The landscape of discrimination in Cyprus is complicated - I've heard disparaging comments made about Paphains by Nicosians and the rivalry between Limassolians and Nicosians is legendary (the first joke I heard on the island was about the now disappeared multiple roundabouts of Limassol - so many opportunities to turn back to civilisation etc.) Not to mention the half-joking mockery of backward 'villagers' made by city dwellers (most of whom happily treck off to the village for the weekends). This might betray a general mistrust of outsiders, whether they are from the next village, or the neighbouring countries. Certainly the chequered history of Cyprus which has seen invasion after invasion of almost every race, creed and ethic group in the Mediterranean and beyond suggests that the mistrust is not unfounded and is deep seated. I had a barrage of discriminatory comments casually wash over me today and would normally of hardly noticed them, but this thread has brought them into sharp relief. Today's collection invoved a comment that there were no 'Deshies' (people from Bangladesh) in a particular class which would therefore be 'smell free', another that the British were 'stuck up' and far too picky about academic standards (in not allowing Masters courses to be assessed by multiple choice) and a directive to clear out any black students from the reception areas of HEIs during open days if possible, because they might put off local applicants...


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Did you know that British Born Cypriots - BBC's - are called Charlie's in Cyprus?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I've been called a bubble a few times (bubble & squeak). Does that count as discrimination?


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes, i remember that one too.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Dina, 

You may have already seen this article published today by a Chinese American in Cyprus but here it is just in case. She writes about some of the same things I PM'd you about. Very interesting and relevant article:

Aphrodite?s home is a cruel place - Cyprus Mail

Cleo


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Dina,
> 
> You may have already seen this article published today by a Chinese American in Cyprus but here it is just in case. She writes about some of the same things I PM'd you about. Very interesting and relevant article:
> 
> ...


Still shaking my head in disbelief at that article.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow!!! Thats a side of Cyprus thank God I have never encountered.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I've met people like the ones she was so unfortunate to encounter, however I thought they were a dying breed, pure utter scum.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> I've met people like the ones she was so unfortunate to encounter, however I thought they were a dying breed, pure utter scum.


I wonder if this is peculiar to Limassol? There are a lot of asian women, Philipinas etc in Paphos who work as maids and carers for old people. On their days of they seem quite happy and untroubled wondering around paphos. If this sort of thing was prevalent here you would think they would be reluctant to walk around the streets.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

It really does depend where in Limassol she works and this is happening. I can imagine some areas where this behaviour wouldn't surprise me. It does make you wonder though for these people to have the audacity to ask for this how much positive response they do get, I hope people of any race do not stoop to this just to make ends meet.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Dina,
> 
> You may have already seen this article published today by a Chinese American in Cyprus but here it is just in case. She writes about some of the same things I PM'd you about. Very interesting and relevant article:
> 
> ...


I have to say that unfortunately this does not surprise me. Anytime we walk around Nicosia old town we witness this and the old man across the street we have a Phillipino lady jump in thru the window on a regular basis in broad day light. A cousin told me that the price the old men pay is e10.


----------

